# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  اب يضرب طفلته بقطعة حديد على رأسها في القويسمه

## عودوني

_اعلنت محكمة الجنايات الكبرى عدم مسؤولية اب يعاني من مرض الفصام العقلي المزمن قام بضرب ابنته البالغة من العمر ثلاث سنوات بقطعة حديد على رأسها من ثم قام بالضغط على رقبتها قاصدا قتلها ثم تركها بالقرب من سكة حديد في منطقة القويسمة وذلك عندما اصطحبها معه كي يشتري لها بعض الاغراض من البقالة وتم العثور عليها في اليوم التالي وجرى اسعافها.

ونقضت محكمة التمييز هذا الحكم بسبب عدم تحويله لمستشفى الامراض النفسية عملا بنص المادة 92 من قانون العقوبات التي تقتضي حجز كل من يثبت بتقرير طبي انه مريض نفسي في مستشفى الامراض النفسية الى ان يثبت بتقرير لجنة طبية شفاؤه وانه لم يعد يشكل خطرا على السلامة العامة.

وبين قرار المحكمة انه في التاسع من كانون الثاني من العام الماضي اصطحب الاب المريض ابنته الطفلة الى منطقة القويسمة عندما اخبرها انه ينوي شراء بعض الاغراض لها من البقالة، وعندما اقترب من سكة الحديد الواقعة هناك قام بضربها بواسطة قطعة حديد على رأسها وقام بالشد على رقبتها قاصدا قتلها ثم تركها هناك وتم العثور عليها واسعافها في اليوم التالي حيث تبين انها تعاني من اصابة في رأسها الا ان اصابتها لم تشكل خطورة على حياتها.

واشار القرار ان المتهم يعاني من مرض الفصام العقلي المزمن وان اعراض المرض ظاهرة عليه وان تصرفاته غير طبيعية وتبين من خلال الرقابة الطبية من قبل ثلاثة اطباء نفسيين في المركز الوطني للصحة النفسية انه يعاني من مرض الفصام العقلي وانه كان يعاني من انتكاسة مرضية عند ادخالة وانه غير مدرك لتصرفاته خلال فترة الانتكاسة وغير مسؤول عنها.وبناء على هذا التقرير اعلنت المحكمة عدم مسؤوليته عن التهم المسندة اليه.

ولم يقبل نائب عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى بهذا الحكم فطعن به امام محكمة التمييز والتي قررت نقض القرار بسبب عدم احالته لمستشفى الامراض النفسية حسب القانون.2010.5.25
_

----------


## mylife079

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------

